# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Qendra E Publikimeve Zyrtare

## drini_në_TR

Duke ndihmuar tim atë të nxirrja për të disa faqe nga fletoret e fundit zyrtare, gjeta rastësisht këtë faqe në internet. Shumë e nevojshme për çdo shtetas shqiptar, dhe shumë e duhur për çdonjërin që merret me avokati si në RSH por edhe për ata shqiptar kurjoz rreth legjislacionit shqiptar.

Duhet shtuar numri i vizitorëve të kësaj faqeje:

http://www.legjislacionishqiptar.gov.al


Përshëndetje!!!

Drini.

----------


## miko

Drini Flm shumë.  :buzeqeshje:  

Është në të vertetë shumë e dobishme për të gjithë.Më duket se është faqja e parë ku mund të gjejmë akte normative të RSH-së.Të paktën unë s'kam gjetur tjetër online,edhe pse kam kërkuar goxha.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Vallaj, se edhe unë tani sa po e shikoj, ka gati një pjesë të mirë të të gjitha Kodeve. Unë po mendoja të bleja në librari Kodin Rrugor, thjeshtë kurjoz për të parë rregullat që duhet të respektoj POLICI gjatë detyrës... e ke parasysh në Shqipëri si është... duhet shoferi t'i lexosh të drejtat që ka POLICI RRUGOR në detyrë... nejse por po e shkarkokam që këndej. 

Po kërkoj dhe për "Ligjin mbi Urbanistikën" por s'e paska faqja. Unë gjithësesi e kam në kompjuter në format *.doc por këto muajt e fundit ka pasur ca ndryshime në këtë ligj. Do t'më duhet të gërrmoj tek fletoret zyrtare të fundit...

Gjithësesi faqe me shumë vlerë për të gjithë të interesuarit.

Përshëndetje Miki_ro,

Drini.

----------


## miko

Unë i bëra copy-paste për vete më përpara se ty.  :perqeshje:  Dija çfarë kërkoja dhe ku ta kërkoja prandaj dhe reagimi ishte rrufe  :kryqezohen:   lol

Flm dhe një herë.

----------

